# Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Der AOC 24G2U ist via Displayport Kabel an eine Nvidia GTX 1070 angeschlossen. Von Windows 10 und der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung wird dieses Modell aber als AOC 24G2W1G4 erkannt. Weder in Windows noch der Systemsteuerung von NVIDIA lässt sich die eigentliche native Auflösung von 1080 x 1920 auswählen. Auch die Hz Zahl lässt sich von 60 Hz nicht auf 144 Hz umändern. Ein neuaufspielen der Nvidia Treiber hat nichts gebracht. Und wenn ich im Geräte-manager auf Monitore gehe und den PnP-Monitor (Standard) versuche zu aktualisieren, dann sagt er mir, dass die aktuellen treiber installiert seien. Auf der Produktseite von AOC gibt es nur eine Anleitung herunterzuladen aber keine Treiber.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Versuch mal hier den richtigen Treiber für den Monitor zu finden. Dein Monitor wird ja scheinbar falsch erkannt
AOC Monitor | Download drivers


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Hast du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei Auflösung Ultra-HD,HD,SD oder PC ausgewählt um die Auflösung einzustellen?


----------



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Auf der angegebenen Seite werden mir keine Treiber angezeigt.  Auf der Disc gibt es nur eine cat, eine icm und eine INF Datei mit denen ich aber nichts anfangen kann.

Unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung wird mir bei Auflösung Ultra-HD,HD,SD - 720p, 1280 x 720 (empfohlen) angezeigt unter PC ist das maximale 1680 x 1050


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Du kannst die Auflösung manuell einstellen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Leider werden die Einstellung von 1920 x 1080 und 144 Hz nicht angenommen. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, dann fragt er ob ich die Einstellungen übernehmen will, wenn ich auf ja drücke bin ich in der selben Ausgangssituation wie vorher. Ach und jedes Mal wenn der Monitor sich einschaltet wird angezeigt : "DP" und dann "DP No Signal", dann wieder DP und dann erscheint das Bild.

Bringen mir die cat, icm, inf dateien etwas?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Wo hast Du den Monitor gekauft?
Kann das Kabel defekt sein?
...

Fragen über Fragen



Bafri schrieb:


> Ach und jedes Mal wenn der Monitor sich  einschaltet wird angezeigt : "DP" und dann "DP No Signal", dann wieder  DP und dann erscheint das Bild.


Das könnte am Kabel liegen, keine Ahnung ....


----------



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Bei Otto.de

Ich habe noch ein Display Port Kabel und versuche es mit dem. Aber es erklärt nicht wieso die Auflösung nur bei 1680 ist und die Hz Zahl nicht erhört werden kann


----------



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Mit HDMI komme ich auf 1080 P und 120Hz..


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Steht auf dem Typschild des Monitors der Typ drauf den du glaubst gekauft zu haben? Nicht das da mal einer getrickst hat bei einer Rücksendung.


----------



## Bafri (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Tatsächlich hat es mit dem anderen Displayport Kabel das ich noch hatte funktioniert. G-Synch wird auch wahrgenommen und eben 144 Hz sowie Full HD. Ich habe mit otto.de eben kontakt aufgenommen und 20€ Nachlass bekommen. Bin Super zufrieden . hätte abewr nicht gedacht, dass Defekte Kabel bei Neugeräten mitgeliefert werden. Soetwas bereitet viel Stress und Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Sehr schön. Lösungen können so einfach sein.

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Monitor und G-sync


----------



## TweakerNerd (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monitor wird falsch erkannt - falsche Auflösung und keine 144 Hz*

Um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, es war ein älteres Kabel mit 1.1 Standart. War bestimmt irgendwie vertauscht. Da muss ein 1.4 Kabel ran dann funzt das. Hast es ja schon hinbekommen wollte es nur mal aufklären.


----------

